# Clam Kenai pro thermal



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Guys, thinking of a new 1 man shack...how you all like this shack? I like the thoughts of insulated, 48 pounds (lightweight) and the flip seat. And the $300 price seems reasonable.

What else compares to this for cost, thermal, and lightweight?

Thanks!


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Eskimo inferno wide 1 299.99 at franks this weekend with some extra goodies.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

hommer23 said:


> Eskimo inferno wide 1 299.99 at franks this weekend with some extra goodies.


Great shack. The seat and mounting hardware are a large portion. I chose not to install mine based on the considerable weight savings.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks! Inferno Wide 1 seems like a great option, but not sure about the 70#s of weight? Thats 22#s heavier than the kenai shanty.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

If I recall, the seat and bracket weighed around 22# which is why I did not install it. I still sit on my 7 gal bucket with padded swivel top.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Thanks! Inferno Wide 1 seems like a great option, but not sure about the 70#s of weight? Thats 22#s heavier than the kenai shanty.


Not to tell u what to buy, but me personally I tried Eskimo a few years ago and it was a piece of garbage. Within a year every plastic piece in the Shanty minus the tub was cracked and broken. It had missing hardware. Maybe you’d have better luck but it was a red flag for me. Seats were comfy though ! Lol. Until one broke anyway.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a regular keni and it is a great shanty


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Thanks! Inferno Wide 1 seems like a great option, but not sure about the 70#s of weight? Thats 22#s heavier than the kenai shanty.





Maple_Ridge said:


> Thanks! Inferno Wide 1 seems like a great option, but not sure about the 70#s of weight? Thats 22#s heavier than the kenai shanty.


 It would depend on how you are going to use the shanty but I would try to go as light as possible with a one man. If you are going that heavy you might as well go with a two man.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Guys, thinking of a new 1 man shack...how you all like this shack? I like the thoughts of insulated, 48 pounds (lightweight) and the flip seat. And the $300 price seems reasonable.
> 
> What else compares to this for cost, thermal, and lightweight?
> 
> Thanks!


Look at the Shappell Fx100 Flip @44 lbs with a tag of $199.00 +tax. Well worth it as I have one that is still in use over 22 yrs now! Have a swivel folding boat seat attached to bench for comfort.


----------



## paddy o (Dec 29, 2010)

Clam nanuk thermal is the only portable I’ve had. I would say the thermal fabric wasn’t worth it. I freeze my ass off in cold weather with no heater or I’m warm with a heater or better weather. Just as you would be in any other brand. The rest of the shack has withstood a lot of abuse and still does what I need it to do.


----------



## daball (Apr 9, 2009)

Eskimo wide1 inferno. I've had this shanty 3 years now. Nothing but good things, a little heavy but warm,dry and a very comphy seat


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

I bought the kenai pro thermal last year. I must say it is a great 1 man shanty. The only thing I don’t like. You cannot fit 5 gallon buckets in it anywhere. The bars going down the center for the sliding seat are a bit annoying. I was able to find the perfect tall square buckets that do fit. Just be aware of this one flaw. Otherwise great shanty.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

The kenai has a couple flaws IMO. ITS so tall and narrow that it catches wind like a sail....very bad on windy days....also the air gets in around the tub because of the flip design. I have had one for about 5 years and it's going to my son after fishing out if a Frabil 1 man flip last winter.


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

MrFysch said:


> The kenai has a couple flaws IMO. ITS so tall and narrow that it catches wind like a sail....very bad on windy days....also the air gets in around the tub because of the flip design. I have had one for about 5 years and it's going to my son after fishing out if a Frabil 1 man flip last winter.


Its funny you say that...I went for a ride last year on a windy day! If it is only ice and no snow on top and a bit of wind, i now tie to my auger buried in the ice.


----------



## Rob Base (Dec 13, 2017)

MrFysch said:


> The kenai has a couple flaws IMO. ITS so tall and narrow that it catches wind like a sail....very bad on windy days....also the air gets in around the tub because of the flip design. I have had one for about 5 years and it's going to my son after fishing out if a Frabil 1 man flip last winter.[/QUOT
> 
> Huh? Going to a frabil..


----------



## Rob Base (Dec 13, 2017)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Guys, thinking of a new 1 man shack...how you all like this shack? I like the thoughts of insulated, 48 pounds (lightweight) and the flip seat. And the $300 price seems reasonable.
> 
> What else compares to this for cost, thermal, and lightweight?
> 
> Thanks!


Check out my kenai video on facebook and youtube, its a great 1 man


----------



## Rob Base (Dec 13, 2017)

jstanley9798 said:


> I bought the kenai pro thermal last year. I must say it is a great 1 man shanty. The only thing I don’t like. You cannot fit 5 gallon buckets in it anywhere. The bars going down the center for the sliding seat are a bit annoying. I was able to find the perfect tall square buckets that do fit. Just be aware of this one flaw. Otherwise great shanty.


Check out my youtube video, a 5 gallon bucket can fit the kenai with no moving the bars


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

Rob Base said:


> Check out my youtube video, a 5 gallon bucket can fit the kenai with no moving the bars


Share the link...


----------



## Rob Base (Dec 13, 2017)

jstanley9798 said:


> Share the link...[/QUOT


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice but I stand by what I said...spend about 30 days a winter in mine when ice is good.


----------

